# 18 U.S. Code : 2385 . Advocating Overthrow Of Government.



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

* 18 U.S. Code § 2384.  Seditious conspiracy *



*If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire 
to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to 
oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of 
the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority
thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.
(June 25, 1948, ch. 645,62 Stat. 808, July 24, 1956, ch. 678, § 1, Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2148.)




YOU LIBERAL MENTAL NEANDERTHALS BETTER GET REAL FAMILIAR WITH THIS.....!!

*


----------

